

GrubWithUs Goes Mobile With A (Really Pretty) iPhone App - danielamitay
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/11/grubwithus-goes-mobile-with-a-really-pretty-iphone-app/

======
berberous
App is beautiful. Love the idea too! Seems like not much traffic in NYC
though.

~~~
berberous
Also, fyi, signed up in app, and got an email about confirmation instructions.
the body was blank.

~~~
guynamedloren
Because it's just that easy :) Just kidding. Thanks for pointing out this bug
- we're pushing a fix momentarily.

------
guynamedloren
Hi there. I'm part of the (very small) team that designed and developed the
iPhone app. We're glad it's finally out in the wild, and we'd love to answer
any questions from HN folks about the development process.

~~~
earbitscom
MOAR Android!

~~~
guynamedloren
Working on it, Joey!

------
MaxGabriel
Can you talk about choosing the background image? It looks really fantastic

~~~
guynamedloren
Funny you should mention that.. This was, surprisingly, one of the most
discussed topics internally when developing the app. The background image
changed almost daily over a 3 month period (along w/ 2-3 complete redesigns).
We wanted something that conveyed warmth, food, friendliness and was
aesthetically pleasing. The process was really just lots of trial and error
(and photoshop), but we're happy with how it turned out. We think it fits well
with the food/restaurant theme - almost like you're sitting down at a table
with friends about to enjoy some delicious food.

Now the website has to play catch up!

------
Arelius
I haven't seen GrubWithUs before, it's a really cool idea. But it seems to
have no solution for people with particular and/or strict dietary
restrictions, sadly.

~~~
guynamedloren
Solved! A beta feature allows you to create your own meals and specify any
dietary needs/restrictions/etc.

Check it out: <http://www.grubwithus.com/create-a-meal>

